#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

## ap8229

Dear All 



Anybody give me a download link of a - ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping".

Thanks in advance.See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## eng_omar83

Yes i have ASME B31.3

and i also have its course in AUC in power point files

So pls send me ur e-mail to send it to u

----------


## kanny

num_komkrit@yahoo.com

----------


## ap8229

Pls give me download link of ASME B31.3-Process Piping
My emial, ap8229@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## ap8229

ap8229@gmail.com

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi Mr. eng_Omar83, can you also please send me download link for ASME B31.3
Thanks. mel_lolos@yahoo.com

----------


## Mich

plase send it also to me
jfk130579@gmail.it

----------


## Tiberius

> Yes i have ASME B31.3
> 
> and i also have its course in AUC in power point files
> 
> So pls send me ur e-mail to send it to u



Hello
can you send them also to me?
i_tiberius_m@yahoo.com
Thank you

----------


## adjabi

please send it also to me

E-mail: mohamed61@mail.ru

Thanks In advance.

----------


## Octavio

Please I need a copy too.

octaviochable@hotmail.com

Thanks.

----------

Please I need a copy too.
alyalexandrany@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## mateen12

pls send me ASME B31.3, my e-mail is mateenahmad301@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## mateen12

link for ASME B31.3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


PASSWORD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password is actually a website contains lot of information of PDMS and others related subjects. it is in Iranian language.See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## mateen12

password is 
" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] " do not include commas

----------


## LION_KING

hi , can u send it to me ?
email : m_aghajani62@yahoo.com

----------


## b4_dry

I need too, please send to putin2me@lycos.com
sukhron Katsir! :Smile:

----------


## Fas

Please forward the ASME B31.3 Process Piping to my address   friend.gulf09@gmail.com

----------


## konda_kondi

i need it too..can u send it to me plezz..
rafiazman@gmail.com

----------


## faizol

Dear All,

I had a copies for ASME B31.3 from year 1999 with addenda 2000 & 2001. i have not a latest. I will send to you all via email. Please check your box.

Thank you.

----------


## sima

Dear all,

link for Process Piping ASME B31.3-2002

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cosili

also for me a copy. thank you.
The ppt presentation also I need.
Thank you.
costinilinca@yahoo.com

----------


## PrashantR

pls send me ASME B31.3, my e-mail ID is prashantraskar@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance

----------


## toyotavigo34

ase I need a copy too.


toyotavigo34@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## Paldex

Dear Eng Omar83,

Can u please forward the ASME B31.3 and power point files to my E-mail id, palanidex@gmail.com

----------


## faizol

Dear All members,



I have ASME B31.3-2006 Edition. if anybody want it. please send email to me at faizol@mset.com.my.

Thank you. :Wink: See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## Paldex

Hi Faizol,

Can u please send to my E-mail palanimech06@yahoo.co.in or palanidex@gmail.com or can u send me the link to which u have uploaded.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## faizol

> Hi Faizol,
> 
> Can u please send to my E-mail palanimech06@yahoo.co.in or palanidex@gmail.com or can u send me the link to which u have uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Dear Mr. Plani. G,

Friend, as per requested, today(22/08/09) i send to you that document. Check your mailbox. :Big Grin:

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The following link is for ASME B31.1-2004: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The following link is for ASME B31.3-2008:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The following link is for ASME B31.4-2006: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME B31.5-1992: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B31.8-1995: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B31.8S-2001: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B31G-1991, Determining theRemaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dragonpvgas

please send to me too. I need this link

thanks

----------


## dragonpvgas

please send to me too. I need this link

my email is:nguyenhhthang@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Hariharan

Please share me ASME B31.3 and ASME B31.1

----------


## mutrosa

Dear friends,

Please, I need urgently these standard.

ASME B31.5 - 2001 - Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components
ASME B31.8 - 2003 - Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems
ASME B31.8S-2001 - 2002 - Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines 
ASME B31.11 - 2002 - Slurry Transportation Piping Systems
ASME B31G - 1991 - Manual for Determining Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines

Thanks a lot

----------


## faizol

> Dear friends,
> 
> Please, I need urgently these standard.
> 
> ASME B31.5 - 2001 - Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components
> ASME B31.8 - 2003 - Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems
> ASME B31.8S-2001 - 2002 - Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines 
> ASME B31.11 - 2002 - Slurry Transportation Piping Systems
> ASME B31G - 1991 - Manual for Determining Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines
> ...



Dear Friend,

Please download in link provided in this forum or please send request email to me at faizol@mset.com.my.

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmed Helal

please send it also to me



E-mail: ahellal2008@gmail.com

ThanksSee More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## faizol

> please send it also to me
> 
> E-mail: ahellal2008@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks



Dear Friend,

I tries to send to you, unfortunately mail delivery error.. could you provide others email or you send email first to me at faizol@mset.com.my.

Thank you. :Frown:

----------


## vps_56

pls send me ASME B31.3, my e-mail is vps_56@yahoo.co.in
thanks

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing!!! I've been looking this standard, thansk a lot.!!!

----------


## faizol

> pls send me ASME B31.3, my e-mail is vps_56@yahoo.co.in
> thanks



Dear Friend,

Please send email to me what standard required at faizol@mset.com.my
Thank you. :Smile:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

B31.3 Process Piping-2008.pdf 3.594 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME B31.3 - Edition 2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The file is ready now.

----------


## konda_kondi

the file can't download..can u re-upload back..thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much Eddin and Abdel......

----------


## turbosri_mech

PLease send to my email ID turbosri_mech@yahoo.com

----------


## LegionGabriel

Thanks.....

----------


## ap8229

Please send me a download link of ASME B31.3 on ap8229@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## d_kushwah

Kindly Download from below given link, Process Piping The Complete Guide to ASME B31.3 By Charles Becht



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## dragonpvgas

many thanks

----------


## tvpham123

I need ASME 30.16 std, Anyone can help me? Thanks alot. My mail is tvpham123@gmail.com

----------


## apache29

Please, could you send me this documento?

Thanks


pascualsalvador@gmail.com

----------


## NoToRiOuS

me too please, mine is masterwarez@hotmail.com

----------


## Elidm

> Yes i have ASME B31.3
> 
> and i also have its course in AUC in power point files
> 
> So pls send me ur e-mail to send it to u



Can you send met the file also,
edemul@euro-pem.com

many thanks

----------


## monalisha

Kindly give me the link of ASME B 31.3

----------


## mutrosa

> Kindly give me the link of ASME B 31.3



many thanks
__________________

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Kindly give me the link of ASME B 31.3



The link is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sreejith

please send it also to me

E-mail: pillai.sreejith.s@gmail.com

Thanks In advance.

----------


## faizol

> I need ASME 30.16 std, Anyone can help me? Thanks alot. My mail is tvpham123@gmail.com



Dear Friend,

For ASME B 30.16-2007 "Overhead hoists (Underhung)" , kindly download in link below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## arunava001

Please send me ASME B 31.1 Power Piping Code, my email id is arunava001@gmail.com

----------


## kircon

> Please send me ASME B 31.1 Power Piping Code, my email id is arunava001@gmail.com



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## andak777

Thank You very much

----------


## Pratish.J

Hello
can you send them also to me?
j.pratish7@gmail.com

----------


## didin

I need a copy too...please send them to my mail didin.nspa@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## mechboy

PLZ SEND ME ON hiral_017@yahoo.co.in ASAP.

----------


## prasong

Dear Sir;
Could you send me ASME B31.3 course in AUC? My e-mail was" aleebaba_chicken@hotmail.com"

Best Regards
Prasong

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Process Piping B31.3 by Don Friken - Becht: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prasong

Dear Boss
Thank you very much for your kindness. I will keen to downloas and study material context.

Best Regards
Prasong

----------


## Nisarg Kedar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Plz help me by registering n create a free account by login on this link. its just free. 
i just need ur help which can help me n family.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If u require any help then plz ask me. anytime, anywhere whatever i can do for you at the most.

----------


## Nisarg Kedar

If u require any help then plz ask me. anytime, anywhere whatever i can do for you at the most.

----------


## niclind

pls send me too. My email : nicolaus.loboran@gmail.com
Thank you so much!

----------


## kux2001

Could you pls.  send a copy, my e-mail is kux2001@gmail.com
Thanks!

----------


## toyotavigo34

toyotavigo34@yahoo.com

See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## himanshu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Piping ASME B 31.3 simplified

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himanshu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
ASME B31.3 simplified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

- Becht - Process Piping B31.3 Don Friken - 2006 (282 Pages & 9.7 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Becht - Process Piping Guide for ASME B31.3 - 2002 (289 Pages & 17.2 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Piping Systems & Pipeline ASME B31 Code Simplified - by P. Ellenberger - 2005 (287 Pages & 4.99 MB):  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

"Piping calculations Manual by E.Shashi Menon" 
Link for the above book pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

> Dear All 
> 
> Anybody give me a download link of a - ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping".
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Dear All...

Let us exchange, I need COMPRESS Build Tutorial (Video format or pdf format)
if any body have that I need please sent to apri_dianto@yahoo.com and I will sent ASME B31.3 2004.pdf

Thanks..!

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Dear All...
> 
> Let us exchange, I need COMPRESS Build Tutorial (Video format or pdf format)
> if any body have that I need please sent to apri_dianto@yahoo.com and I will sent ASME B31.3 2004.pdf
> 
> Thanks..!



B31.3 - 2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dGabz

hi there,
firstly happy new year.
can you please email me a copy of the ASME Power Piping code.
my email is dgabz@HOTMAIL.COM
Let me know what you would like in return.

thx very much
michael dgabz

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> hi there,
> firstly happy new year.
> can you please email me a copy of the ASME Power Piping code.
> my email is dgabz@HOTMAIL.COM
> Let me know what you would like in return.
> 
> thx very much
> michael dgabz



ASME B31.1- Power Piping Code-2004: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mnthiraviam

thiruwi@yahoo.in

please take trouble to send me toooo

thanx

----------


## cindy_dianita

> Yes i have ASME B31.3
> 
> and i also have its course in AUC in power point files
> 
> So pls send me ur e-mail to send it to u



hi can i get the files?? please send the files to cindydianita@yahoo.com.
BIG THANKS....

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

See More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## shankarmathur

Me too

Shankar Mathur
mathur.shankar@gmail.com

----------


## shaikhassanmtech

hi can anyone send me the latest ASME B31.3 & 31.8 standard to my mail id shaikhassanmtech@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> hi can anyone send me the latest ASME B31.3 & 31.8 standard to my mail id shaikhassanmtech@yahoo.co.in



1- B31.1-2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2- B31.2-1968: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3- B31.3-2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4- B31.4-2006: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5- B31.5-2006: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6- B31.8-2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7- B31.8S-2004: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8- B31.9-2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
9- B31.11-1991: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10- B31G-2009: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shaikhassanmtech

Thank You very much for sending me the links. Also i am thankfull if some one can send me the link for API 5L latest version as i am unable to find in this. shaikhassanmtech@yahoo.co.in

----------


## compositepipes

Great Forum !

----------


## Azad

*B31.3 Collection*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## sambun

> ASME B31.5-1992: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ASME B31.8-1995: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks a lot !

----------


## ToshibaPC

pls me to thx

travoltino@post.sk

----------


## CARLOS1712

Anybody give me a download link of a - ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping".
carlosoliveros@terra.com

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME B31.3-2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Anyone with ASME B31.3 2010??? Please UPLOAD!

----------


## Coavas

I have ASME B31.3 (2008)...



edgar.coavas@gmail.comSee More: ASME B 31.3 "Process Piping"

----------


## megAnthos

thanks...

i really appreciate it

----------


## ROBERTO_WILLIAN

Pls give me download link of ASME B31.3-Process Piping.
Send to my email: roberto_rwa@live.it.......thanks a lot......best regards......roberto

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends,
please send to me also  zurftems@gmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

ASME B31.3-2008 - Process Piping.pdf 3.435 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sannycrast@gmail.com

please send me download link of pdms and ceasar
sannycrast@gmail.com

----------


## zarir_mustafa

Any body have 31.9??

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Any body have 31.9??




ASME B31.9 Ed.2008 Building services piping

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zarir_mustafa

Thank,s..so great!!!

----------


## Wagolin

May anyone upload the file?

many thanks

----------


## rathish14u

Please kindly also send to   rathish.bcs@gmail.com

----------

